# PDF/Postscript Dateien bearbeiten

## bröggle

Hi,

ich bin gerade auf der Suche nach einem Programm (möglichst im Portage) mit dem ich PDF bzw. Postscript Dateien möglichst einfach bearbeiten kann.

Dabei geht es mir eigentlich grob gesagt um Folgendes:

Ausschnitte Verschieben, Textstellen wenig ändern, Dinge Löschen.

Es sollte natürlich möglichst einfach sein... ich habe mir zwar mal so eine postscript Datei mit dem vi angeschaut, aber das geht nur zum ändern von kleinigkeiten... verschieben geht aber leider nicht so einfach  :Wink: 

Ich hoffe ihr könnt mir weiterhelfen.

Danke,

----------

## Deever

KWord kann, soviel ich jedenfalls zu wissen glaube, PDF-Dateien lesen, allerdings, zu dem Zeitpunkt, an dem ich es mir angesehen hatte, noch nicht wieder speichern. Vielleicht wirst du jedoch auch bei inkscape fündig.

Gruß,

/dev

----------

## bröggle

danke schonmal für die antwort.

zu Kword: Der Tipp war schonmal echt nicht schlecht, nur leider kam es nicht mit dem im Pdf enthaltenen Formeln und Tabellen klar -> hilft dann leider noch nicht weiter (zumindest nicht in diesem Fall)

zu Inkscape: Damit ging gar nichts  :Wink: 

Danke,

^-^

----------

## mrsteven

Gimp kann sowas.

----------

## bröggle

aber da konnte ich immer nur seite 1 vom pdf sehen... wie "blätter" ich weiter?

----------

## mrsteven

Du kannst beim Öffnen die Seiten aussuchen, die du öffnen willst. Wie man das dann aber wieder als PDF speichert weiß ich auch nicht genau.

----------

